# A few nice things to say about Dubai



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

I moved to Dubai recently from Europe and was very bitter about everything Dubai, and wondering whether tax benefit alone was compelling enough. Now looking back i am so glad i took the plunge and i am a big Dubai fan now.


1./ Service: Now most people complain about service in Dubai. I'll tell you what, visit Europe. The concierge are very reluctant to carry your bag in 4/5 star hotels. Meals are at price parity if not higher but the portions are for babies. You leave items behind in rooms and call back 4 times and never hear back, inspite of getting the same message everytime that they would call you back. In dubai, i had my wristwatch express shipped and they did not even charge me for it. Restaurants, same thing, the waiters in high end restaurants work as if they own the place and its your privilege to eat there. Take a taxi in Netherlands, you can't go all the way to train station and have to carry your stuff along half a mile. 

2./ Family friendly: Plenty of events from time to time, which you can attend without trudging for an hour. 

3./ Commute: Step free is nothing trivial when going with your baby and a pram. Paris/London for all their old world charm are just inconvenient. This one takes things to another level.

4./ Taxes: Its a pleasure to see 100% of your income in your bank account. Especially for the high earners. Why should we bother about the teeming masses, i don't give a rat's ass about them and i want to work for just myself. I am glad there are places in the world this is possible and mob based politics is not bandied around as good for all democracy. 

5./ Prices: I thought things were a bit expensive in Dubai because i wondered whether london parity/slight premium was justified for this place. Frankly for the service i get here i am pretty ok with it. And i can always shop for items on trips abroad.

6./ Food: I have seen posts about how people miss "real food" in Dubai. Its very fashionable sort of. If you really knew how that well packaged "Italian parma ham" was made it may open a few eyes. Just organic is enough for me and Dubai has enough of it, was never a sore point earlier anyway.

7. Family: We used to visit our family every 2-3 months. We can still do that. In today's age unless u r living next door it really makes no difference to us. So if your family was in Nice and u r based in Paris/London, Dubai makes no difference.


All in all, if you are a high earner, Dubai is the place to be. Europe and its democracy, egalitarianism and socialist taxes you will do very well without. Bottomline if u r a cabbie/plumber its awesome to be in London. For marginalized classes such as myself, Dubai is the place to be.

A big Dubai fan.


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

You are certainly keeping up the French stereotype, why were you bitter initially?

High earning for you may be low earners for some; I find if you have or are earning good money in any society, no need to mention the fact


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

St Arthur said:


> You are certainly keeping up the French stereotype, why were you bitter initially?
> 
> High earning for you may be low earners for some; I find if you have or are earning good money in any society, no need to mention the fact


Skeptical may be more apt than bitter. True, earnings are relative, but i meant coping professional middle class guys (80-300k gbp annual income). Apropos french stereotype, you may be jumping to a conclusion too quickly .


----------



## silentlyhappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Excuse my uninvited interruption please, but unless I have mistakenly joined the wrong kind of Expats discussion Forum, I really don't see the point in childish quibblings about ones Salary.

Surely each persons salary is his own affair and should be kept as such (To oneself), however during my extremely short time on this Forum I have noticed several references to this very thing.

I may not own a very expensive Sports Car or have a 7 figure Salary, but I am very content with my lot and if I did have the above I would not feel the need to discuss it, quite the opposite, I would keep it quiet.

A Salary is what one is offered and accepts for the employment that he chooses to accept. People asking such questions as "Is this enough in Dubai etc...whilst mentioning very high figures" are answering their own questions and just trying to show off, in my humble yet adament opinion.

Personally I have never (as a Professional) asked anybody what his/her salary is and should they choose to try to impress me with high figures it would have the opposite effect and would more likely than not result in my politely excusing myself from the conversation.

A high salary can never make somebody into a better person than they already are, it only makes it easier to relax from the worries that a lower income may present.

Please stop trying to impress each other, we are working all here for the same reason after all, and if we are working then we are certainly not wealthy (In the material sense of the word of course).

Perhaps my profession as an Accountant enables me to see figures for what they are.....just numbers, nothing more.


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

*Dubai*

@woodland- Hi, 

just read your post on dubai. I am in London right now and I am planning on working in Dubai. I sens we might be from the same industry and might have some questions for you. If you are willing to answer it would be very nice. Just let me know and I will send you an email address. Have fun in sunny dubai :-D


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

princesse said:


> @woodland- Hi,
> 
> just read your post on dubai. I am in London right now and I am planning on working in Dubai. I sens we might be from the same industry and might have some questions for you. If you are willing to answer it would be very nice. Just let me know and I will send you an email address. Have fun in sunny dubai :-D


Bear in mind forum spam protection measures stop you from sending or receiving private messages until you reach a minimum of five accepted posts.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

princesse said:


> @woodland- Hi,
> 
> just read your post on dubai. I am in London right now and I am planning on working in Dubai. I sens we might be from the same industry and might have some questions for you. If you are willing to answer it would be very nice. Just let me know and I will send you an email address. Have fun in sunny dubai :-D


Sure. I don't think i am from same industry but happy to answer queries nevertheless.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Woodlands - I am not impressed with your point 4. You really don't care about anyone else??

-


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

woodlands said:


> Sure. I don't think i am from same industry but happy to answer queries nevertheless.


are u from IB or related? If not no problem and thank you fro replying :-D


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Woodlands - I am not impressed with your point 4. You really don't care about anyone else??


Has a point though, the sponsor system is a much fairer way of generating revenue and is open to much less abuse.

Education is wasted on the poor and the sick/elderly are a burden on families let alone society.


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Education is wasted on the poor and the sick/elderly are a burden on families let alone society.[/QUOTE]

You are actually contradicting yourself as you are clearly showing that you very far from being educated yourself. Education is a human right like eating and drinking!!!!

Wait and see the day, you will loose your job and all your pseudo privileges you will be the first in line queuing at the job center.

And please do remind us the day yourself or a family member is ill, we will just follow your wishes and practice euthanasia.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep I agree with some of what you have said but it seems you are to monetry orientated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Has a point though, the sponsor system is a much fairer way of generating revenue and is open to much less abuse.
> 
> *Education is wasted on the poor and the sick/elderly are a burden on families let alone society*.


That is one of the most selfish and heartless things I have ever read. Shame on you.

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I am not gonna claim I am selfless or a humanist but always good to meet people that remind me I am not as selfish as I think I am.

There's much I could say about Dubai but most of it would be negative so I won't and I carry these negative feelings despite the fact that this place has been financially very generous to me, but I can see from your perspective how it could be a great place if your main focus is money and being serviced cheap.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> That is one of the most selfish and heartless things I have ever read. Shame on you.
> 
> -



SARCASM

For those obviously needing a few pointers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> SARCASM
> 
> For those obviously needing a few pointers



You can roll your eyes all you like but there was absolutely no evidence of your nasty statement being sarcastic and fits in perfectly well with the other unpleasant comments you have made. 

-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> You can roll your eyes all you like but there was absolutely no evidence of your nasty statement being sarcastic and fits in perfectly well with the other unpleasant comments you have made.
> 
> -



"The sponsor system is a much fairer way of generating revenue and is open to much less abuse"

If you weren't totally driven by sanctimony, maybe you'd have actually digested the above sentence and seen I wasn't being entirely serious.

Other examples of nasty comments please?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> "The sponsor system is a much fairer way of generating revenue and is open to much less abuse"
> 
> If you weren't totally driven by sanctimony, maybe you'd have actually digested the above sentence and seen I wasn't being entirely serious.
> 
> Other examples of nasty comments please?


Being rude to me will not get you very far.

We have smileys on this forum to assist with conveying the tone of your comments. I suggest you use them.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I suggest you use them.


No problem


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> SARCASM
> 
> For those obviously needing a few pointers


There are two main problems with attempts at sarcasm online.

- the international community has quite different notions of what constitutes humour.
- body language, tone etc are sometimes essential to conveying a humorous intent, so the use of smilies is sometimes highly advisable when trying to be funny on a forum.

Personally after your earlier post, I read it several times to see if I could extract any other sense than a straightforward assertion of your views, and none was apparent.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> You really aren't as funny as you think you are, and yes, I know exactly what you are getting it.
> ...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

even though sarcasm is awesome it can be difficult to perceive in an e-environment, i had not detected any sarcasm at all in your comment really!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> if I could extract any other sense than a straightforward assertion of your views, and none was apparent.



Other than the fact the statement was so preposterous it couldn't possibly reflect a true belief. Anyway, now had a warning for not respecting the totalitarian hegemony (Dubai is obviously teaching folk some things) so see you all when I need advice on which Spinneys is best for a pint of milk.......

..........that's if I'm not banned for that comment too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Other than the fact the statement was so preposterous it couldn't possibly reflect a true belief. Anyway, now had a warning for not respecting the totalitarian hegemony (Dubai is obviously teaching folk some things) so see you all when I need advice on which Spinneys is best for a pint of milk.......
> 
> ..........that's if I'm not banned for that comment too.



Sadly there are people in Dubai, and the odd poster on this board, who have expounded upon and believe that viewpoint. Surely, by now, you have realised that clarity of communication is very important?

This is not a totalitarian hegemony and that is a very rude insulting thing to say. Mods are here for good reason.

You are prefectly within your rights to throw a hissy fit, but there are rules for this forum, which you agreed to abide by when you signed up. 

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> when I need advice on which Spinneys is best for a pint of milk


i don't like the milk at any of the spinneys :spit: really the organic market has the best milk :clap2:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

> Anyway, now had a warning for not respecting the totalitarian hegemony (Dubai is obviously teaching folk some things)


Rather, you were given the warning for attacking another forum member. You and all forum members can (and very often) disagree with other members' posts and comments, which is ok given that is done in a respectful way.


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

jander13 said:


> i don't like the milk at any of the spinneys :spit: really the organic market has the best milk :clap2:


@jander13
hey could you please tell me more about the organic market? Where is it? How is the quality delivered? How expensive is it? Thank you ;-)


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Sadly there are people in Dubai, and the odd poster on this board, who have expounded upon and believe that viewpoint. Surely, by now, you have realised that clarity of communication is very important?
> 
> This is not a totalitarian hegemony and that is a very rude insulting thing to say. Mods are here for good reason.
> 
> ...


Hello Elphaba,

I completly agree with you when communication in writing is involved it is a must to be extremely careful with the way you express or write your point of view. It is even true in a 100% demoncratic and free country. It is too easy to play the 'joke or sarcastic card'.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

princesse said:


> are u from IB or related? If not no problem and thank you fro replying :-D


whats IB?


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

woodlands said:


> whats IB?


Ce n'est pas important - merci quand meme d'avoir repondu ;-)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

princesse said:


> Ce n'est pas important - merci quand meme d'avoir repondu ;-)


It is not important - thank you for having responded even when :ranger:


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It is not important - thank you for having responded even when :ranger:


Thanks Jynxgirl, you almost got it right hahahahha


----------



## BostonToDubai (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm in the same boat and am really thinking about making the jump. If worse comes to worse, you can always move back home!


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

BostonToDubai said:


> I'm in the same boat and am really thinking about making the jump. If worse comes to worse, you can always move back home!


I have visited a lot of posts and forums about life in Dubai and even though I was very excited about about a potential new adventure I am not sure anymore. Some posts are sending negative vibes about life in Dubai.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

princesse said:


> Thanks Jynxgirl, you almost got it right hahahahha


I used a translator. Its been like 15 years since I had french lessons. I was pretty decent in my teenage years with French, German, and Spanish.


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

princesse said:


> I have visited a lot of posts and forums about life in Dubai and even though I was very excited about about a potential new adventure I am not sure anymore. Some posts are sending negative vibes about life in Dubai.




put it this way, if anyone listed and concentrated on the negative things about where anyone currently lives, you would leave town tonight.

I have not even moved to Dubai as yet, but I will try my best when I get there


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

St Arthur said:


> put it this way, if anyone listed and concentrated on the negative things about where anyone currently lives, you would leave town tonight.
> 
> I have not even moved to Dubai as yet, but I will try my best when I get there


Here is the challenge: Sydney


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

woodlands said:


> here is the challenge: Sydney


ozzies and snakes


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> @jander13
> hey could you please tell me more about the organic market? Where is it? How is the quality delivered? How expensive is it? Thank you ;-)


There are two I believe, I go to the one in Dubai Mall since it is walking distance but I think there's one in Barsha too. Quality of the items they carry is great really but it is expensive compared to a regular supermarket but is totally worth it in my opinion. You can get all the information you want about it @ organicfoodsandcafe.com



> I have visited a lot of posts and forums about life in Dubai and even though I was very excited about about a potential new adventure I am not sure anymore. Some posts are sending negative vibes about life in Dubai.


well there are positive and negative aspects to any place, just gotta find what's right for you and only way to have a clear idea is to give it a shot. Personally I don't think Dubai is the place for me but there are many people love the place so it is all subjective. I think you might as well give it a shot if you have a good opportunity but I wouldn't come here if without a good salary, just my opinion.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

St Arthur said:


> ozzies and snakes


Anyone else read this and draw a blank?


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Anyone else read this and draw a blank?


Yep. Have met all shades of people in all communities but somehow ozzies are better than most (hate to generalize but still its personal experience). Snakes in sydney, hmm?

BTW apropos the socialism debate what one can and should think about is big governments which feed off the coping middle class to effect wealth redistribution to poorer segments, garner votes, impose a democratic society and garner assets for themselves( and effecting this wealth distribution in most inefficient ways). In financial terms its not much different from being a slave. And some people have a right to feel offended at being slaves.

And for those who do believe in the utopian world must remember its unsustainable. Greece is just the beginning. And trust me there are not many happy germans willing to rescue them. This is within Europe. For all the talk of solidarity, its just hypocrisy.

Look at european pensions and see the developing world. If you are going to make an argument for humanitarian reasons extend it to the whole of humanity. And frankly the world does not have enough resources for a utopian world. Every man/woman for himself/herself then and people have a right to this perspective as well.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

princesse said:


> I have visited a lot of posts and forums about life in Dubai and even though I was very excited about about a potential new adventure I am not sure anymore. Some posts are sending negative vibes about life in Dubai.


Like anywhere, you will find both good and bad in Dubai. As I have said many times, this is not a place for everyone, and each person's experience is different.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Like anywhere, you will find both good and bad in Dubai. As I have said many times, this is not a place for everyone, and each person's experience is different.
> 
> -


Totally agree, it takes a different type of person to really go for it here - not those people who come here for 3 years max and basically take, take, take and then go back home with their savings. 

The integrators - those that have been through good and bad time, are still positive, have the option of going back "home" if they want to, but CHOOSE to stay here because they actually enjoy it all.

Sure, there's bad stuff here - not all reported - but the good far, far outweighs the bad.

If you can't make it in the Emirates, then to be honest, just stick in your boring little job, in your boring little house, with your boring little children and making your boring little money.

AC


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> *Totally agree, it takes a different type of person to really go for it here - not those people who come here for 3 years max and basically take, take, take and then go back home with their savings.
> 
> The integrators - those that have been through good and bad time, are still positive, have the option of going back "home" if they want to, but CHOOSE to stay here because they actually enjoy it all.*
> 
> ...


Re: the section emboldened. That, I think, is the crux. Some people choose to just skim the surface and not put down any roots, so you frequently get a more superficial type of expat in Dubai. Most do not see this place as somewhere to stay long term, so really don't care about the country or the people in it.

Heavens knows this place has faults, but it is all so new and is making mistakes. 40 years ago it was largely just a fishing village, so the change is incredible. Who knows what Dubai will be in another 40 years?

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Heavens knows this place has faults, but it is all so new and is making mistakes. 40 years ago it was largely just a fishing village, so the change is incredible. Who knows what Dubai will be in another 40 years?


maybe it will go back to being a fishing village but with high rises!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Wherever you go in the world, there is good, bad and downright appaling. However, I have always found you get more out of the environment when you try and join in with normal day to day things, as the locals do. It is difficult to begin with but if you put the effort in you do get more out of it.
Having only been in Dubai for nearly a month, I think it is a great place, and having been totally p*ssed off with the UK because of the blatant political situation of corruptness, was time to go somewhere else.
Am glad I did, the people I have met so far both expat and locals, have helped make this month a very easy settling in one, feels like I have been here much longer.

Each to their own but having a myopic viewpoint of any place you will only see the bad points.

Put the effort in and stop being stereotypical ar*ehole expats


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Surely the other side of the coin needs to be considered too. If it were the other way round and we were Emerati Expats in the UK we would be treated like the rest of the UK citizens and have the same rights and legal protection. Also after being in the UK for 5 years we would have the right to become UK citizens and passport holders.

I`ve been here almost three years now and I love the place but as far as putting down roots for a future life here is concerned it is just not a consideration as there will be very little possibility to stay here when my work is done or I choose to retire. Even owning property here doesn`t entitle you to stay, what sort of way is that to treat investors? If this country wants to be seen as more than a holiday or 3 year work destination it needs to offer more to the people who come here from all over the world to do the jobs they can`t do themselves at the moment.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

fair point!


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Surely the other side of the coin needs to be considered too. If it were the other way round and we were Emerati Expats in the UK we would be treated like the rest of the UK citizens and have the same rights and legal protection. Also after being in the UK for 5 years we would have the right to become UK citizens and passport holders.
> 
> I`ve been here almost three years now and I love the place but as far as putting down roots for a future life here is concerned it is just not a consideration as there will be very little possibility to stay here when my work is done or I choose to retire. Even owning property here doesn`t entitle you to stay, what sort of way is that to treat investors? If this country wants to be seen as more than a holiday or 3 year work destination it needs to offer more to the people who come here from all over the world to do the jobs they can`t do themselves at the moment.


Apropos roots, emiratis don't want foreigners settling down here and citizenship is a privilege they don't want to confer. BTW its very similar in switzerland too. Accept it and move on. Look at what the home minister in UK is saying. Its exactly along the same lines. The common guy on the street in EU does not want immigration either.

The emiratis give everyone a first rate service, administration and infrastructure and i dare say, hardly charge for it. Looks more than fair to me.

As an EU national u can get a visa on arrival in Kenya; do u think the same is available to Kenyans...not fair right but that's the way it is. I have seen a Japanese guy being told off at UK immigration because his english was a bit off. Imagine being asked to speak in Arabic here, or Japanese in Tokyo. The world is as it is, but the most relevant question is what do i get and what do i pay for it.

And UAE fares very well for many of us.


----------



## JoeW1075 (Dec 29, 2009)

Before I even decided to take a job here, I did heavy research into the UAE. I read all things good and bad and weighed them against my decision. After a lot of research, I came to the conclusion that while I hate having to uproot my family from our home in the U.S. to travel all the way across the world for a job, the opportunity was too much to pass up. Given the dire economic and job situation back home, this move made the most sense for all involved. I spent two years since graduating from college looking for a job without so much as a phone interview or callback. This place offered a job within the first resume I sent. 

I think a lot of people who come here are blinded by the dollar signs in their eyes and don't spend enough time trying to look at all aspects of life here. Research and soul-searching are key components for a move like this. I told everyone before I left that I wasn't sure when I would return. To tell them that I would only be here for two years without so much as considering life beyond that would be unfair to the situation. Plus, I think when you come with a view that you will work out your contract, then move on you already begin creating biases against the place. Accept it if you're going to move, and if you can't accept that before you leave, then don't come. It's just not worth it b/c it will turn in to the worst two years of your life.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Good on ya.
Your research is ****.


----------

